# Näherungsschalter, absolute Anfängerfrage



## Dr.Oetker (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich befasse mich zum erstem mal mit SPS und habe noch nicht viel Ahnung, also bitte verzeiht mir wenn die Frage jetzt doof ist .

Ich will die Stellung von Ventilen kontrollieren. Dazu habe ich hier zwei Näherungsschalter von Pepperl und Fuchs.

Wie funktionieren diese Schalter. Soweit ich das hier überblicken kann müssen diese mit 8V DC versorgt werden. Woher kommt diese Versorgungsspannung (aus der SPS ??) und was liefern mir diese Näherungsschalter bzw. welche Baugruppe benötige ich um diese über die SPS auszulesen. Prinzipell würde mir ja schon eine 1 oder 0 ausreichen, also offen oder zu. 

Kann es sein, dass mir diese Sensoren einen Strom zwischen 4 - 20 mA liefern? 

Nur wie schon gesagt, wie schließe ich die Näherungsschalter an die SPS an?

Es wäre super nett, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Danke


----------



## nico (16 Juli 2009)

Die genaue Typenbezeichnung der Näherungsschalter und des Ventils wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2009)

Genau, 
wie Diddi Hallervorden imm so schön sagt.

Ich brauche mehr Details!

Wenn da wirklich etwas non 8V steht, könnten es Namur-Schalter sein, dafür benötigt man spezielle Eingangsbaugruppen. Standard Näherungsschalter arbeiten im Bereich von ca 18-30V DC.

Die Namur-Schalter würden aus der SPS gespeisst, die Standard-Schalter über ein 24V Netzteil welches z.B. auch deine CPU versorgt.


----------



## online (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo, ohne Typenbezeichnung kann dir hier keiner weiterhelfen. Näherungsschalter gibt es in allen möglichen Spannungen und mit verschiedenen Ausgängen.
Am Gebräuchlichsten sind PNP 3 Draht 24V=, diese liefern dir nach anlegen der Spannung (bn=+, bl=-) die 24 V (0 oder 1) am schwarzen Draht, den du dann direkt auf eine 24V Eingangskarte geben kannst.


----------



## Dr.Oetker (16 Juli 2009)

genial, Danke ihr seid klasse !!

Typenbezeichnung:
NBN4-V3-N0-Y Part Nr.: 189289

weiter unten ist ein Schaltersymbol mit 2 "Drähten" am minus Pol steht: BU am Plus Pol steht BN

weiter steht da:

U ca. 8V DC
Ri ca 1kOhm

Danke !!!!!!!!


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2009)

Wie schon vermutet handelt es sich hier um einen Namur-Näherungsschalter.
Diese haben eine Spannung von 8.2V nach Spezifikationen und sind in erster Linier zum Einsatz in EX-Bereichen gedacht.

Schalterbezeichnung
 
Was willst/Must Du damit machen, ist das nur zum spielen und üben.

Eine EX-Baugruppe wäre teuer als zwei andere Schalter zu besorgen.
Es sei denn deine Anwendung wäre im Ex-Bereich.
Eine weiter möglichkeit wäre ein Trennschaltverstärker, der das Ex-Siganl auf ein 24V Signal für die SPS umwandelt.


----------



## Dr.Oetker (16 Juli 2009)

die Sensoren sind schon vorhanden und sollten eigentlich verwendet werden. Prinzipell ist es kein EX Bereich. Insgesamt muss ich 5 Ventile ansteuern bzw. abfragen. Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage ob es günstiger ist 5 bzw. 10 neue Sensoren zu holen (ich muss wissen ob das Ventil offen oder zu ist deswegen 2 Sensoren pro Ventil, denn es könnte ja auch in Mittelstellung stehen bleiben) anstatt diese EX Baugruppe zu kaufen. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht etwas empfehlen ? Bzw. was würden ihr in diesem Fall machen. Danke


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2009)

Ist natürlich schwierig konkrete Ratschläge zu geben. 
Von der Ex-Baugruppe würde ich eher abraten, da dann noch zusätzliche Massnahmen notwendig sind.
Bei einer Standardbaugruppe von Siemens könnten dann auch noch andere Signale mit verarbeitet werden. Von Pepperl und Fuchs gibts z.B. dieses mann muss nun mal alle Kosten gegenüberstellen.

Ich würde mal bei Pepperl&Fuchs eine Baugleichen Schalter in nicht ex sowie den Trennverstärker anfragen.


----------



## Dr.Oetker (16 Juli 2009)

Hab die Info gerade mal weitergegeben. Unter diesen Umständen hat der Chef gesagt, die Sensoren in "nicht EX" Sensoren auszutauschen. Habe ich das dann richtig verstanden? Die "Standard" Sensoren haben also 3 Strippen: 2 um den Sensor mit 24V zu versorgen und eine liefert mir dann 1 bzw. 0. die eine Strippe kann ich dann einfach an eine Standard Digitale Eingangsbaugruppe anschließen ?? Wie gesagt, nicht wundern ich bin blutiger Anfänger  Danke !!!


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2009)

Soweit ist das alles richtig.
Anbei mal ein Muster für so einen Anschluss.


----------



## Dr.Oetker (16 Juli 2009)

vielen Dank, du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

